# Sweden: Muslim migrant kills teen who was protecting girl from sex assault



## Theowl32 (Jan 19, 2016)

“15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
The parents of 15 year old Lithuanian boy Arminas Pileckas have blasted Sweden and the Swedish media for cowardice in the face of the migrant threat, and for covering up the murder of their son.
Arminas Pileckas, a native of northern European state Lithuania was living in Sweden with his parents when he was brutally murdered on Monday by an “Arab” — reportedly Syrian — migrant classmate.
It is reported that Arminas intervened to protect a female school-mate from being sexually assaulted in December, only to have the Syrian he defended her from stab him in the back and through the heart on the first day of the next term.
While the killing of a European on his first day back at school by a migrant pupil has received minimal press coverage in Sweden, it has been practically ignored across the rest of Europe, a state of affairs his father has called a ‘cover-up’.
In an angry interview with his native Lithuanian press, Arminas’ father said he hadn’t even been approached for interviews by the Swedish press after the death of his son, while the same Swedish media rushed to interview the father of the killer. He said in Lithuania the migrant problem was frankly and openly discussed, while in Sweden “everything is being kept hidden”.
[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]You are being redirected...
You are being redirected...


Not to worry folks. It is was not an attempted sexual assault and murder by a Christian. So, nothing to see here.
Let make sure we get more of these fucking stink bomb immigrants from that toilet better known as Syria in here.
You fucking liberals are so fucking pathetic.​


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 19, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> The parents of 15 year old Lithuanian boy Arminas Pileckas have blasted Sweden and the Swedish media for cowardice in the face of the migrant threat, and for covering up the murder of their son.
> Arminas Pileckas, a native of northern European state Lithuania was living in Sweden with his parents when he was brutally murdered on Monday by an “Arab” — reportedly Syrian — migrant classmate.
> It is reported that Arminas intervened to protect a female school-mate from being sexually assaulted in December, only to have the Syrian he defended her from stab him in the back and through the heart on the first day of the next term.
> ...



Belongs in Europe forum.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> The parents of 15 year old Lithuanian boy Arminas Pileckas have blasted Sweden and the Swedish media for cowardice in the face of the migrant threat, and for covering up the murder of their son.
> Arminas Pileckas, a native of northern European state Lithuania was living in Sweden with his parents when he was brutally murdered on Monday by an “Arab” — reportedly Syrian — migrant classmate.
> It is reported that Arminas intervened to protect a female school-mate from being sexually assaulted in December, only to have the Syrian he defended her from stab him in the back and through the heart on the first day of the next term.
> ...


---
Here we go again.
Blame ALL migrants, immigrants, visitors from certain countries because of their religion?
That's not only paranoid, but is ANTI-AMERICAN, as well as un-humanistic.

Yes, of course that murder is reprehensible, and so are all the murders in the USA caused by guns, knifes, and other means.
Should we blame all gun toters for gun-related murders?
Shall we blame all policeman for the stupid actions of a few?
.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> ...


Yeah, that is your only little liberal concern. The forum. It is very political. Everything is political. Oh, I am sure there will be a mod to come along to move this political issue to the europe forum. 

Make sure the least amount of eyes see this story about non Christians. Make sure. 

You waste of time.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> ...


Sorry if we are against importing murders ...We have enough of our own


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 19, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Post some crimes that weren't committed by Muslims and convince us you're not an Islamophobe.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Suspend all immigration. We have enough people taking american jobs and sucking off the government dole..fraud


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

Didn't Obama say a while back that women and children from Syria were nothing to worry about?
Shortly after him saying that, some chick from AQ strapped a bomb to her chest and now 15 year olds are stabbing children and raping girls?
WTF


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Post some crimes that weren't committed by Muslims and convince us you're not an Islamophobe.


OK:
Homicide Watch Chicago


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...


---
Are you against importing decent, law-abiding, hard-working people, the type that made USA great?

Maybe your simpleton mind understands a variation of NRA's simpleton mantra:
_Muslims or Christians or other cultures don't kill people;* Criminals kill people.*_
.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Belongs in Europe forum.


That is your main concern with this topic?

How do you feel about the boy who was murdered for defending a girl against one of these rapacious Arab interlopers?  Don't you think it's time the natives of these invaded nations started killing and expelling these legitimized raiders and booting out the politicians who enable them? 

How long do you think it will be before your own mother, sisters, daughters will be molested by these barbarians?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Are you against importing decent, law-abiding, hard-working people, the type that made USA great?
> 
> .


No. We are against importing Muslims.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


That begs the question : How do we know which is which? The people that are employed to do just THAT, said they cant do it..
So now what? Shut our eyes and close our minds?


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Meathead said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you against importing decent, law-abiding, hard-working people, the type that made USA great?
> ...


---
Are you Anti-American too, or just a Meathead?
.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 19, 2016)

Its not worth the death of a single citizen to allow these refugees into a country for the purposes of being politically correct.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Blow it out of your ass.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

MikeK said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Belongs in Europe forum.
> ...


 I read a report about Germany the other day. Apparently the "racist" citizens are fighting back against the refugees and attacking them.
What the hell do people expect?


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




I think he's pro American, which is why he is against importing anti Americans


----------



## MikeK (Jan 19, 2016)

This situation is becoming a common problem and it seems the governments of the nations where it has manifested are doing their best to keep it quiet.  The problem will continue this way until one of these molesters are found hanging from a lamp-post or a tree with a message pinned to him.  If this doesn't happen we will be permanently subjected to this conduct -- and we will deserve it.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 19, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> I read a report about Germany the other day. Apparently the "racist" citizens are fighting back against the refugees and attacking them.
> 
> What the hell do people expect?


Good!   That is encouraging.  I'm proud to hear it.  Deutschland uber alles.  (Do you have a link?)

I'll be even prouder when some Americans take care of business with these bastards.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


---
So, you are suggesting that we don't allow ANY foreigners to visit or immigrate into USA because we don't have sufficient resources?

Or, are you gonna discriminate on the basis of the predominant religion of the country the applicant is from, even though the person is a persecuted agnostic with exemplary scientific credentials? 
.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 19, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The question is why. I say the establishment governments are losing control, their only hope of regaining it is to import millions of dirt poor uneducated people from other countries then bribe them for votes with promises of government hand outs to cancel out the votes of citizens who no longer buy their BS.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2016)

Everybody should be careful not to offend the muslim immigrants. I say f..ck them, stay in the middle east




> *The head teacher at a school in a small town in the southeast corner of Germany has sent a letter warning parents to prevent their daughters from wearing any skimpy clothing because about 200 war-displaced Syrian refugees are living in a shelter next to the school’s gym*.



Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2015/06/30/school-warns-parents-to-dress-daughters-modestly-to-avoid-offending-muslim-refugees/#ixzz3xifr8PoM


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


 I just don't want to allow refugees. NONE


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Everybody should be careful not to offend the muslim immigrants. I say f..ck them, stay in the middle east
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right next to the school? You have GOT to be kidding me!!


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> Blow it out of your ass.


---
You sound like a Trump supporter.
That's why he is not qualified to be POTUS.
*Emotions don't substitute for intelligence.*
.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Blow it out of your ass.
> ...


 is that why you are supporting unvetted refugees from war torn countries into our country? Because it is the "intelligent" thing to do?


----------



## g5000 (Jan 19, 2016)

Does this topic prove me right, or what?

Here's what I have been posting for months:

LIBTARD: Guns just killed some more people. We must ban them.

RUBE: Cars kill a lot more people than guns. So I guess we should ban them, too, right? Right? Right?

FOX NEWS: Some more Muslims just killed some more people.* Every time any Muslim anywhere kills someone, we will be right here to tell you all about it, with doom music*.

RUBE: WE MUST BAN MUSLIMS!!!


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 19, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Does this topic prove me right, or what?
> 
> Here's what I have been posting for months:
> 
> ...


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 19, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


He is a typical asshat pawn for the socialists who has no clue that he is nothing but a fucking pawn for the socialists. The funny thing about a fucking brainwashed pathetic piece of shit like him is he actually does think he is the intelligent one. 

He is pathetic fucking left wing loser.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jan 19, 2016)

The Europeans are going to have to rise up,  en masse, and drive the invaders out.  Even if their own leadership has to go with them.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Post some crimes that weren't committed by Muslims and convince us you're not an Islamophobe.


It's not the crimes which are at issue.  All ethnicities commit crimes.  It's the _type_ of crime which is infuriating and intolerable.  These Islamists come here seeking asylum, then they form mobs and molest our women.  What other ethnic category of immigrants ever did that? 

How do you suggest we deal with it?  Let it continue to happen then conduct "investigations?" 

I suggest that lynch-mobs, as ugly a prospect as they are, is the most effective means of dealing with this problem.   Probably the _only_ means.  If the criminal justice system can't protect our women from these rodents the People must either take it upon themselves -- or live with it.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Post some crimes that weren't committed by Muslims and convince us you're not an Islamophobe.


Again, it's not crime but the _type_ of crime which is at issue.  

Italians and Irish were notorious for their criminal activities.  But they didn't form mobs and molest and rape women on the streets.  Do you not acknowledge a critical difference between larcenous crime and what these Islamists are doing all over Europe -- and soon will be doing here on a regular basis unless something *very radical* is done to put a stop to it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 19, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Oh my a full blown meltdown.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Don't offend self-respecting Meatheads.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> Everybody should be careful not to offend the muslim immigrants. I say f..ck them, stay in the middle east
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---
That teachers's warning/request in Bavaria is troubling, indeed.
As a Libertarian, *FREEDOM* for ALL is my mantra.
Not only freedom of intellectual thought, and also freedom to express stupid emotions (like *OP*oster in the latter case), but also freedom of clothing ... all the way to how "Adam & Eve" appeared on Earth, according to a famous story.

That DailyCaller piece also made reference to *conservative* (?) school admins who were trying to restrict the freedoms of both teachers & students that preferred their own styles clothing styles.
Those con school admins reminded me of the Muslim dress code!
*WTF?* Are we witnessing hypocrisy here?
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


---
You need to read his crap more carefully. He said he is against someone's religion, which is Anti-American.
This country (USA) was built on immigrants who adopted the American culture(s).
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


---
100% "vetted" has never been the case.
I support the continuation of vetted immigration that is the USA today.

My education included intellectual (& emotional) exchanges with many cultures, including immigrants.
My palate loves food from many cultures too!
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> ...


_
100 Percent of Rapes In Norway Committed by Muslim Immigrants....
_​Yeah, it has nothing to do with their religion.

You have to be a moron to believe that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



I also support "vetted" immigration.  If they are Muslim, their visa should be denied.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 19, 2016)

Can you believe after all we are seeing what is going on with these fucking sandNIGGERS in the name of their fucking religion and the same fucking pieces of shit that chant about removing mangers from public property cause it so offensive to them,  are the same ones that defend those fucking animals coming in here in mass numbers? 

I fucking hate every last fiber of every fucking pathetic piece of shit left winger. I blame EVERYTHING that is wrong in the world on them and their utter fucking bullshit. 

None of them, not one, is worthy of any respect and all of these appeasing hypocritical sacks of patronizing racist ignorant shit deserve to get their teeth kicked out of their fucking skulls. 

Just in case you were not clear on where I cam coming from.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


---
What a sucker!
Why don't you use a credible source?
No need to? You pounce on a ref you like that supports your bigoted views and don't bother to fact check?
LOL!  That's the definition of stupid.

I did a simple lookup on Norwegian rape stats.
There were 938 rapes reported in 2010, which reflected a similar rate there since 2007. Did not see recent stats yet.
However, there is no way that 100% of 1,000 rapes in the past year were committed by people who identify as Muslim.
Common sense.
.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 19, 2016)

There's more to the story than given in the OP, but let's not let that stop the bandwagon brigade:

How A School Stabbing By A Syrian immigrant Became An Anti-Immigrant Rallying Cry


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



These rapes aren't in the official records yet, and they probably won't ever be given the government's desire to keep the facts covered up.  They have only occurred in the last several months since the wave of "refugees" began, so figures from 2010 are irrelevant.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I think it was the only murder in Sweden in the past 30 years, so it can't be done.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 19, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> I fucking hate every last fiber of every fucking pathetic piece of shit left winger. I blame EVERYTHING that is wrong in the world on them and their utter fucking bullshit.
> 
> None of them, not one, is worthy of any respect and all of these appeasing hypocritical sacks of patronizing racist ignorant shit deserve to get their teeth kicked out of their fucking skulls.



If you saw a liberal, would you kill them?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 19, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> ...



Belongs in your face forum.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




We aren't under any obligation to take in any immigrants, unless they benefit our country. Certainly not the immigrant.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 19, 2016)

**
*“Islam is coming to take over Germany whether you want it or not…not through war but by the fact that Germans don’t reproduce and Muslims have 7-8 children each…but not only that, your daughters will marry bearded Muslims and wear the hijab, their sons will wear a beard! The Muslims will have four wives and 27 children and what does the German man have? One child and maybe a little pet dog! The German has taken advantage of the Muslim for too long, just so he can drive his Mercedes… now Islam is coming and your daughters will wear the hijab! Ha! I can see the look of hate in your eyes!”*


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


---
*Please* feel free to provide a *reliable* source for your claim that 100% of rapes in Norway in the past "several months" were by devout Muslims.

Otherwise, eat your claim.
Feel free to call it "speculation that serves my paranoia".
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


---
I betcha you are an ancestor of an immigrant, if you're not native American.
I'm sure you did not benefit the Natives, but maybe you think you're an asset to USA?
.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 19, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


No one I know is against "importing" decent, law-abiding, hard-working people, just the terrorists and terrorist wannabes that comprise (too) many of these muslim animals from the ME.  Until there is some way of differentiating the so-called "peaceful" muslims from the animal muslims, we need to place a moratorium on their importation.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jroc said:


> *“Islam is coming to take over Germany whether you want it or not…not through war but by the fact that Germans don’t reproduce and Muslims have 7-8 children each…but not only that, your daughters will marry bearded Muslims and wear the hijab, their sons will wear a beard! The Muslims will have four wives and 27 children and what does the German man have? One child and maybe a little pet dog! The German has taken advantage of the Muslim for too long, just so he can drive his Mercedes… now Islam is coming and your daughters will wear the hijab! Ha! I can see the look of hate in your eyes!”*


---
LOL!
There is no way 80 million Germans will be taken over by another culture, let alone Muslims.
No way that "*your daughters will marry bearded Muslims and wear the hijab*" re: German women!
Only a few exceptions, perhaps.
I've been to Germany about a dozen times and know many German women.
They would not put up with that Muslim shit, nor most religious crap. Especially the younger generation.

.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 20, 2016)

gallantwarrior said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


---
You are one of the more rational folks, based on your post.
I agree that we need to be VERY careful about who gets in this country (USA), but a complete moratorium is too extreme and not necessary, IMO, as long as careful vetting is practiced. 
.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody should be careful not to offend the muslim immigrants. I say f..ck them, stay in the middle east
> ...


If they find so much skin so offensive, let them go back to the shit hole they crawled from and beat their women into wearing whatever is deemed appropriate.  There is no reason, NO F**KING REASON, why Western women should change their habits and lifestyles to accommodate these scum-sucking, useless maggots.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Blow it out of your ass.
> ...


Tell that to all the libtards who "feel" that things should be one way and no other.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jan 20, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *“Islam is coming to take over Germany whether you want it or not…not through war but by the fact that Germans don’t reproduce and Muslims have 7-8 children each…but not only that, your daughters will marry bearded Muslims and wear the hijab, their sons will wear a beard! The Muslims will have four wives and 27 children and what does the German man have? One child and maybe a little pet dog! The German has taken advantage of the Muslim for too long, just so he can drive his Mercedes… now Islam is coming and your daughters will wear the hijab! Ha! I can see the look of hate in your eyes!”*
> ...


Rape does not equal "put up with shit".


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah...let's let some more Muslims in, what could possibly go wrong?!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 20, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> ...








 Should we blame all rapists for the rapes they commit, should we blame all burglars for the stolen goods. It is a proven fact that a certain group is more responsible for rape, murder and violence and you don't want it making public. This will lead to an ever increasing level of rape, murder and violence until the people rise up and bring a halt to it. So why do you refuse to acknowledge that the problem lies with immigrants from a certain culture and religion are to blame, and that it is in-humanist to allow them easy access to 12 year old girls. If you had cancer you would expect the medical professionals to cut it out and kill the rogue cells, yet when the cancer is islam you want to allow it to grow and take over.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 20, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...







 When the vast majority of such crimes are committed by muslims then they become a matter of grave concern. Think on the facts that 80% to 90% of sex crimes in Europe are committed by just 10% of the population, and these are the muslims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 20, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...







And will you stand surety for those who are in reality far from being decent, law abiding and hard working. How do you differentiate between Ali the explosives expert and card carrying commander of daesh and Abdul the civil engineer who designs buildings that are safer ?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 20, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



About 100% of anti-abortion terrorism is committed by Christian conservatives.  Is that a concern?  Is that something we can use to start making generalizations about Christian conservatism?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 20, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Good. I hope they pound the hell out of them.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 20, 2016)

Theowl32 said:


> “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> The parents of 15 year old Lithuanian boy Arminas Pileckas have blasted Sweden and the Swedish media for cowardice in the face of the migrant threat, and for covering up the murder of their son.
> Arminas Pileckas, a native of northern European state Lithuania was living in Sweden with his parents when he was brutally murdered on Monday by an “Arab” — reportedly Syrian — migrant classmate.
> It is reported that Arminas intervened to protect a female school-mate from being sexually assaulted in December, only to have the Syrian he defended her from stab him in the back and through the heart on the first day of the next term.
> ...


 arab are animals


----------



## dani67 (Jan 20, 2016)

bashar assad is my hero because of 


100,000 arab killed by Assad forces since 2011


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 20, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...







 No because it is such small numbers worldwide as to be insignificant, and amounts to less than o.1% of all terrorist murders. I would say that this time of crime is actually committed by extremists that are led by neo Marxist agenda's and dogma.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 20, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > “15 Year Old Boy Was Stabbed To Death By Arab Migrant Because He Was Protecting Young Girl From Sex Assault,” by Oliver Lane, Breitbart, January 15, 2016:
> ...








 Not just arab's but all muslims as they are commanded to be this way by their koran and hadiths.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 20, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




My ancestors came here legally and were screened many people where denied entry...

Two agencies conducted the inspections and set the requirements for immigrants at Ellis Island. The United States Public Health Service conducted a medical inspection. Then, the Bureau of Immigration made a legal inspection. Together, the two inspections could take up to five hours. Then the immigrant would either be admitted to New York City, interned as an "alien radical" or deported.
*Function*
Immigrants had to pass the medical inspection before being admitted to the country. It started with a trip up three flights of stairs. This would reveal whether the immigrant suffered from any physical disability, lameness, shortness of breath or obvious heart condition. It was followed by what became known as the "six-second physical." Not only did the doctor-inspections want to prevent people who had infectious diseases from entering the country, they also looked for evidence of chronic illness, mental illness and trachoma.
*Considerations*
Immigrants at Ellis Island also had to pass a legal inspection, which was done by means of a series of 29 que stions. Because many of the immigrants did not speak English, the questions were translated into 39 languages. The immigrants were required to answer questions about their name, gender, marital status, occupation, literacy, race and health. They were asked if they had ever been to prison, were polygamists or had ever participated in anarchist activity.
*Effects*
*Immigrants who entered the United States at Ellis Island were not permitted to remain in the country if they had a contagious disease such as smallpox, yellow fever or the measles. If they were deemed likely to end up needing to receive welfare or otherwise seemed unable to provide for themselves, they would be refused admission. Finally, if they were assessed as likely to become an illegal contract laborer, they would be refused entry. People who seemed to be "alien radicals" were interned.* The records of many of the immigrants who entered the country at Ellis Island have become part of its archive. The island is a significant tourist destination


----------



## bodecea (Jan 20, 2016)

Jroc said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


Agreed.  We have enough of our own.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 20, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


You are such an ignorant asshole.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


---
Likewise, how do you differentiate between Marco, the Mafia/gang member, and Lorenzo, the law-abiding husband/father, when they appear before a gun clerk in Texas to buy a few AR-15s and AK-47s?
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > ---
> ...


---
I agree that Islam is like a cancer, and i also believe other religions are similar in their foolishness, but our *1st Amendment protects religious belief*.

Unfortunately, Muslims are more likely to kill themselves over their stupidity (e.g., heaven awaits & rewards martyrs), and that's a real problem.
HOWEVER, if an immigrant was not religious and a valuable scientist, it would not be fair to exclude him/her. 
.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 21, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...






You don't if you have proper gun control laws, and stop handing out guns to anyone. With the muslims it is just the same stop them all and the threat has suddenly been removed.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 21, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...








 And We in the UK don't have any amendments as we got it right first time. Have you seen what the muslims have to do to get a degree in any science, if you did then you would be sending them all back to Saudi. Wait until the muslims start to take over in the US and you will sing a different song


----------



## PK1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
Take over the USA?
That's ridiculous paranoia.
What's the current percentage (in USA) that claim Islam as their religion? Less than 1%, according to Pew survey.
Those 23% non-religious folks (in addition to the 71% Christians) will make sure Muslim religion practices will not pollute the minds of the young.
.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...







 I remember those same words being spoken by another idiot, only they were in Europe and said that the muslims would never take over. At 1% they will gather in certain areas and outnumber everyone else, then they will rig elections in their favour and so put a muslim in charge. At 5% of the population they will start to have laws made that work in their favour, but not in the favour of other religions. At 10% they start using violence to gain the upper hand until you see the likes of Iraq and Syria.    You do know that daesh is less than 5% of the population of Syria and look at how much they control..............


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
The USA is not Syria and will not tolerate Muslim-style "slavery" (culture).
The Civil War will not be repeated.
.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



  The only migrants that should be allowed are the ones who bring value.
All others need not apply.....that would include terrorists and the dredges of mexico and south america.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


It will if we import too many of those muzzie savages.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



The problem is that turds like you and Obama are trying to increase that percentage.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



"Fairness" isn't an issue when it comes to immigration.   What's good for the USA is the only thing that matters.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...







 That is what was said in Europe, and yet it is happening now. You made the first wrong move electing a muslim as your president, and look at what he has done to the US now


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
Fairness is good for the USA, which is a civilized leader among nations.
.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




"Fairness" for immigrants is not good for America.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
Obama is not a muslim idiot; he's probably an agnostic, like all intelligent thinkers.
What has he_ "done to the US now"?_
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


---
You must be a Native American.
.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...







 Is that why you attacked a British woman and took her child away from her by force, not realising that she was a cop and knew the law.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> "Fairness" isn't an issue when it comes to immigration.   What's good for the USA is the only thing that matters.


Agree completely. East Asians should be given priority and those who could potentially kill innocents should be banned from visiting or immigrating to civilized countries.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...






 Not according to his imam who quotes the koran when he says that he was born a muslim and can never be anything else. I would hardly call neo Marxist mass murderers intelligent thinkers.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




Yet, he has misrepresented himself as a Christian.

Kind of sleazy.

Going so far as to allow his children to be indoctrinated is a belief system you know he doesn't share.


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




I am native born, thanks for asking.

Or are you going to play that tired old lib game of pretending that all White People in America are "immigrants" and thus do NOT have the same rights as other peoples to craft immigration policy in their interests by the  democratic process?


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


---
???
Huh? I attacked a British woman?
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



"Fairness" always means taking from those who have earned it to give to those who haven't earned it.  It's a liberal euphemism meaning injustice and theft.  It's definitely not good for the USA.  It certainly isn't civilized.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
That "imam" is an egocentric idiot.
And you want to believe him? That puts you in the same category.
BHO is likely an agnostic; his anthropologist mom was and father did not have religious beliefs.
To run for & be POTUS, one has to *pretend* to have Christian belief.
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



For one thing, he imported 300,000 muzzie savages just last year and probably also a couple of million Mexican serfs.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
Indoctrinated?
How about "exposed" to irrational views.
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Because one of your distant ancestors was born in another country, we are forever forbidding from having any say in immigration matters and must submit to opening the flood gates to every piece of human refuse that wants to come here.

That's the "logic" of the Dim argument on immigration.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
Not pretending. FACT. 
Europeans migrated to America, and set a precedent.
.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...






 Your police did, and now it is going to blow up in their faces when the case gets to open court. You said America was a leader amongst nations, when the truth is it is a pariah and has no civility whatsoever.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...







So what does that make Obama who is a card carrying muslim and as such supports islamonazi terrorism. That was why the senate clipped his wings and took away his powers


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...







And then you allowed the Marxists entry to the US and you went downhill ever since


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Ah, yes, the LIbs defense number 2, semantics.

Obama, as you say NOT a believer, took his children to church to allow them to be indoctrinated in a belief system he did not share in order to present the appearance of being a Christian in order to be politically more viable.

Like I said, kind of Sleazy.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...





They set no precedent. 

Americans today have the Right of Self Determination, which includes the Right to decide who to invited to become part of our nation.

Your position is absurd and you cannot defend it. I dare you to try.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
Are you that naive about *politics* and marketing and history stories? That's how the world works, i.e., *power wins*.
Few good/honest politicians win elections among voters who have different opinions (e.g., on faith).

I vote for the most overall intelligent politician (with global cultural awareness & appreciation of science) ... regardless of what he/she says to simpletons to get elected.

BTW, maybe the FLOTUS is more religious. What's wrong with exposing your kids a few times to cultural traditions for them to learn for themselves how inane many are?
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
Politics, Law, and Ethics are related, yet different.
Which mind game you want to play?
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


---
*Your logic is appalling.*
EVERYTHING is one person's fault?
I am responsible for EVERYTHING "my police" does, even thought 95% are competent?
(For the record, i detest unnecessary police brutality in my country or others.)

And if ONE person does something stupid & unforgivable, like kill another high school student who was bullying him for months (the Sweden case), then his WHOLE CULTURE is at fault?

Please get a grip on reality ..  and its logic.
.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 23, 2016)

An extra 1 million young men suddenly released on the Swedish female population?  Naturally more rape and more murder must follow now.  Here is a question that no western person can think of asking.  Who controls the media that controls public opinion?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...








 If you allow the police to murder innocent people by not standing firm and saying " NOT IN MY NAME " then you are no better than the millions of muslims who claim they are against Islamic terrorism yet refuse to stand up and say  " NOT IN MY NAME "


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Expecting logic from Phoenail is an exercise in futility.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Naive?

There is nothing naive about making a judgement about a politician based on their behavior.

YOu just admitted that the President has perpetuated a fraud on the American People about who he is and what he believes, and you fully support him in that.


----------



## Correll (Jan 23, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



Dodging the fact that your position is that Americans do not have the same rights as everyone else.

Dodging by being obtuse, a common lefty tactic.

Americans today have the Right of Self Determination, which includes the Right to decide who to invited to become part of our nation.

Your position is absurd and you cannot defend it. I dare you to try. Double Dog Dare you to try.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Shut up unless you have something intelligent to say


----------



## PK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
If you call going to church as a non-believer in myths "fraud", then yes, you are naive.
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
Please clarify what you think my position is; you seem confused.
Of course the post-Native American US gov has a policy of self-determination, and that included a pro-immigration policy for hundreds of years. 
.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 24, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



It also included anti-immigration policy.  

The fact that we allowed immigration in the past in no way obligates us to allow it in the future.  That's what you don't seem to understand.


----------



## Correll (Jan 24, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




YOur opinion on Christianity is irrelevant to the fact that you support a President who lies about who he is and what he believes in to get elected. 

To the point of indoctrinating his own children is a belief system he does not share.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2016)

dani67 said:


> bashar assad is my hero because of
> 
> 
> 100,000 arab killed by Assad forces since 2011


Assad is an Arab, divooneh, crazy one. Shiite or Sunni Arab, same shit.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 24, 2016)

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > bashar assad is my hero because of
> ...


i know.i dont believe it.you think all egypt people or all syrian people or all lebnon.. are full arab?
they are mix ........
+ shia arab can be our dogs.so...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 25, 2016)

dani67 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


What do you mean, Arab is Arab, Shia or Sunni no difference. Islam is the problem, it's a religion by and for animals.  Unlike Sunnis though, Shias love blood, turns them on and makes them even crazier. They love seeing blood, and making people bleed.  Here are Shia's celebrating Ashura, Sunnis don't have this barbarism.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Correll said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


---
I support a President who is rational and open minded, as in exposing his kids to various common cultural experiences and letting them think & decide for themselves.
I myself was not "indoctrinated" when i was exposed to several different religious services/events & had the  chance to explore ideas, think for myself & make my own decisions.

Apparently, you don't understand the libertarian self-determination learning process.
Do you force-feed your kids?
.


----------



## PK1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


---
Damn, that's almost as bad as a priest molesting teenagers!
Are there any sane religions?

.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 25, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


Only difference is Catholicism doesn't promote child molestation.  This is part of the Shiite religion.


----------



## Correll (Jan 25, 2016)

PK1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...




Children under a certain age are not thinking or deciding for themselves. 

The fact that the PResident is a liar does not equate with him being rational or open minded.

That you made that leap argues against you being rational or open minded.

Yes. There are aspects of correct behavior that I am "force feeding" my child.

Some behaviors are not optional.


----------

